# Any texas trappers



## zachW (Feb 17, 2012)

New to the forum was wanderi g if there was anyone close to me? Im trapping in bosque county.


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

Im a texas wanna be trapper...lol. Fairly new to it also...started last year and im in Hardin Co.


----------



## zachW (Feb 17, 2012)

Where's hardin county? Im north of waco and definitely a wana be

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

The closest town is beaumont. Just west of it

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using tapatalk 4


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Lampasas County


----------



## zachW (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh cool have some friends out east, any luck out in lampasas wildrd?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I am trying to catch a couple of coyotes in the area as I raise sheep. I keep getting cats, fox, raccoon and skunks in my traps. ET


----------



## zachW (Feb 17, 2012)

Any luck we called in a yote last weekend didnt get a shot

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

Same here...them dudes are fast. I hunt at night and it came in from an angle I wasnt ready for.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using tapatalk 4


----------



## zachW (Feb 17, 2012)

Thats been my story every night lol im New to predator hunting I ran hog dogs for several years and it took up all my time now I sold out I have time for several hobbies

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

I love it....just wish I could do it more often. Ive used handcalls everytime until the other night. We got a foxpro firestorm for christmas and ill tell ya things picked up for sure. Hope to get back at it in a few days!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using tapatalk 4


----------



## zachW (Feb 17, 2012)

We have just been using calls on a phone and a pa speaker it seems to work all right

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------

